# Just voluntarily deactivated my account



## dcfrau (Dec 23, 2016)

So I've been a lyft only driver for a couple years. I have a full-time job, but when I bought my new car, it was nice to be able to drive a few hours a week to make my car payments. I live in DC so I was able to only drive during Prime Time. But I've been driving less and less lately because the prime time has been so infrequent. I recently got a quote for auto insurance without the rideshare rider and my new quote was $1200/year lower. I wasn't making $1200/year driving, so goodbye rideshare and aggravation!


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Hope ya wont be a stranger here.


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dcfrau said:


> So I've been a lyft only driver for a couple years. I have a full-time job, but when I bought my new car, it was nice to be able to drive a few hours a week to make my car payments. I live in DC so I was able to only drive during Prime Time. But I've been driving less and less lately because the prime time has been so infrequent. I recently got a quote for auto insurance without the rideshare rider and my new quote was $1200/year lower. I wasn't making $1200/year driving, so goodbye rideshare and aggravation!


That's weird. My rideshare coverage is about $15 a month, 2 cars, 2 drivers.


----------



## Danny3xd (Nov 7, 2016)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's weird. My rideshare coverage is about $15 a month, 2 cars, 2 drivers.


Suweet


----------



## Stevie The magic Unicorn (Apr 3, 2018)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> That's weird. My rideshare coverage is about $15 a month, 2 cars, 2 drivers.


"Good enough" insurance to do ridesharing varies from $10 a month more to $400 a month more depending on where we are talking. (NY for instance is closer to $400 a month more as there is nothing below commercial insurance yet)

As far as insurance law is concerned there's 52 countries in the US.


----------

